# Breast feels bruised -- is this plugged duct/mastitis?



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

I woke up at four in the morning because my boob was hurting.







But there's no lump or anything.

I've been massaging, took a hot shower, trying to feed Ronan a lot. Anything else that'll help before this develops into something more icky?

tia,
-kelly


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It could definitely be a plugged duct. Maybe you slept on that breast, or your bra isn't fitting well? Do you wear underwire bras? Or have you had a super busy/stressful life recently and haven't been nursing as much?

See this page from Kellymom on what to do about plugged ducts and mastitis.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't wear underwires, but I do think I slept on my stomach and that my bra was too tight. I think it is a plugged duct. Thanks for the confirmation!


----------

